# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Kinect

## ShelleyCowie

Just wondering if anyone else got Kinect? 

Got mine yesterday and set it up right away! It is absolutely awsome!! 

After playing on it last night with Chris my arms are killing me lol. Definetely a good work out and highly recommended!

----------


## EDDIE

shelly how accurate and responsive is the kinnect control?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> shelly how accurate and responsive is the kinnect control?


Like you wouldnt believe! i walk in, say "Xbox open tray" and the game tray opens. It recognises me straight away when i walk infront too. Every movement you do is repeated on the TV by your avatar. 

I actually am shocked at how good it is. Doesnt matter if your doing it in a rather dark room, it still recognises you.

----------


## PC3001

Did you notice any delay when using it?
For example, how quickly your avatar responds to your movements.
Or while playing games, does it take a second between your movement and what happens on screen?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Did you notice any delay when using it?
> For example, how quickly your avatar responds to your movements.
> Or while playing games, does it take a second between your movement and what happens on screen?


Nope not at all. The accuracy is amazing. If i move my hand up in the air...it does it instantly. If i lift a leg, my avatar does too! 

We only have kinect adventures at the moment and one of the mini games on it means you have to dodge left and right and jump up and squat down. Every step i take its done instantly on the tv. 

Planning ordering a few more games over the next couple of weeks so will let you all know how they are. 

Oh and its a definate workout even on this game! I was absolutely sweatin earlier and knackered  ::

----------


## babybunt

Ohhhhh sounds good, got it for my OH's birthday, can't wait to try it out!

----------


## coreyjay

i got kinect yesterday and i must say its amazing its so accurate i recommend to anyone

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> i got kinect yesterday and i must say its amazing its so accurate i recommend to anyone


What games u got for it? Im desperate to get Dance central, played a demo and it was brill!

----------


## coreyjay

ive got the adventure and your shape fitness evolve very good games

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> ive got the adventure and your shape fitness evolve very good games


Fitness evolve looks ace too! my husband wants that one. all i have is adventures just now. Gonna get some more games tomorrow i think  :Smile:

----------


## steeko

> Did you notice any delay when using it?


I imagine there is a delay in most things you do  :Smile:

----------

